# P226 Magazines Shares With...??



## cantbebothered (Sep 27, 2014)

(I think) I know the p226 magazine can be used in other Sig models.

Can you tell me if:

1) Is this true?
and 
2) What the models are?

Thanks!!


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

They will work in the 224 and 229.


----------

